# CRAZY but has anyone ran truck tires on there brute?



## trigger_time (Nov 10, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone has run a set of truck tires such as bf goodrich all terrains or mud terrains or any other sort of mud tire on there brute 750 ? i have a couple of different sets of tires and all of them range from 31-10.50-15's up to 33 inch or 35 inch tires which came off my old toyotas . wondering want kind or rims would actually fit . might sound crazy but at the same time this would be kind of cool . im thinking there is not much of a weight difference in the outlaws i have and the 31 in truck tires i have . any suggestions and has anyone done this . ??


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i know i was looking in a catalog the other day and itp makes a 15" rim so you can put truck tires on your atv.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You can buy or make wheel spacers that will adapt to any rim.. I've seen ATV's with 22" wheels on them... it's all in how creative you can be... I'm sure you would need lots of power and strong axles to turn 35" Super Swampers... but I'm sure someone out there has tried it... LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I was thinking the other way around 31'' laws on a nissan 4x4


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE (May 25, 2010)

If you do figure it out an get some 31" laws on a yota plz send me some pics...


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE (May 25, 2010)

Nissan..sorry


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

They make 14'' truck wheels ....and 31x14 laws .....


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I was thinking the other way around 31'' laws on a nissan 4x4



Good idea. I use to have a 85 straight axle 4runner that would go through more than expected just running 30" KOs. Imagine 31" silverbacks or 32" terminators......yeeaahh


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

id like to see laws on a truck get busy so you can post pics


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen a lot of ATV tires on those little Dihatsu trucks. ...a truck tire on an ATV sure wouldn't wear out very fast.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> but I'm sure someone out there has tried it... LOL


Many times... It's really only good for show & shine.. all the people I've talked to that have done it have taken them back off after 1 ride.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

32" terminators would be AWESOME on my dads jeep wrangler :rockn: ....Gonna have to find some 14" rims that will fit. :thinking: Do you think i would need beed lockers?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

wouldnt think so .


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm...We go to a mud fest party every year. I think those tires would work 10x better than any truck tire. Granted we wouldn't be able to drive there on those tires, but thats no big deal. This could work!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

you def cant get a more agressive tire made for trucks ....your excavators would kick even the most agressive truck tires *** so a law would be that much better


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

there was a suzuki sidekick at mud nats running backs on it i didnt see him go through any holes but it was awesome.. also at mud fest i saw a forman on 33 tsl that bike was bad


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

yea i saw the bike with the 33" tsl but it was pretty much a show bike and i didn't even see him spin the tires.


----------



## trigger_time (Nov 10, 2009)

i think i will try this for the hell of it . i will definitley post pics when i do . thanks guys.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

32 terminators on Crushlocks on a samari....would be kick ***!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ther are a few guys that have samuries wit 32 back and they do ok long as the mud and like peanut butter cause they cant spin them fast enough


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

hey bigblackbrute did yuo get your bike back yet from the shop.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*33 tsl's on a friends bike*


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

What did this thing originate as?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Heath070707 said:


> What did this thing originate as?


 
Good question. What exactly is that thing?


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.texmudder.com/2010-High-...ne-Competition/10966349_eXVMd#823081262_cjzMH


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

CanAmChris said:


> http://www.texmudder.com/2010-High-...ne-Competition/10966349_eXVMd#823081262_cjzMH


Those are some slick looking rides. The Sami looks stout with the backs.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw this at the Houston Truck and Jeep Fest this past weekend... I think they were 28" or 29.5" Swamplites...


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

The bike with 33's 15.5 wide super swampers I believe stearted out as a old honda 350. I think it has shortend sami axles on it ,I've seen it float though 7' of water with 2 up.It's kinda slow but it will go some places no 1 will even try. bad machine for home made!


----------

